# Longworth chuck



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone here built a Longworth chuck?
I see a lot of how-to's but wonder about the success rate.
$140 to buy a cnc one already made but I have scraps of baltic I'd love to use.
Thanks in advance, guys
Tommy:smile:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Never built a Longworth, I use Cole jaws instead. Building a Longworth looks pretty straightforward:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I've made quite a few and after the first it is a fairly quick process. Kept one for myself and use it fairly regularly. I must admit that vacuum chucking has proven itself to be a faster means. (I use the shop vac powered chuck) I also have and use a small set of Nova Cole jaws. The Longworth offers much faster mounting versus the cole jaws (no screws to remove and relocate) although you can't crank the jaws as tightly as you can with the cole jaws. An 8 jaw chuck for larger diameter and a 6 jaw for the 10" size. For me all three methods demand the tailstock be in use for as long as you can.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are some instructions http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=turning&file=articles_485.shtml I might try one of these!


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Fairly easy to make, although there are a few tricks is your going to have more than 4 jaws.

I built this one out of Poly carbonate. Backing plate is 3/8th" front is 1/4" 24" in dia.

Cole Jaws have their place but for larger diameters you cant beat a Longworth chuck.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bill Bolen said:


> I've made quite a few and after the first it is a fairly quick process. Kept one for myself and use it fairly regularly. I must admit that vacuum chucking has proven itself to be a faster means. (I use the shop vac powered chuck) I also have and use a small set of Nova Cole jaws. The Longworth offers much faster mounting versus the cole jaws (no screws to remove and relocate) although you can't crank the jaws as tightly as you can with the cole jaws. An 8 jaw chuck for larger diameter and a 6 jaw for the 10" size. For me all three methods demand the tailstock be in use for as long as you can.


Those look like cane bottoms?
Do those work well?
Any tips on the hardware or the thicknesses of the two pieces of plywood?

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Those look like cane bottoms?
> Do those work well?
> Any tips on the hardware or the thicknesses of the two pieces of plywood?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replies.


The tips are from Home depot. They are table or chair leg tips. 5/8" size, I also have a set in 3/4" size, My two plates are 3/4" birch ply for the main disc and 1/4" luan for the front moveable plate. All the strength needs to be with the main back plate, The front one just relocates the jaws hence the thinner ply. I also originally used Woodcenterals original article for the first build.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, Bill
Good info on the back plate strength.

I'm going to make a 12" chuck
I plan on mounting a 3" faceplate to the back

I'm thinking of using 1/2 baltic for both pieces just 'cause I have them in the shop. See any issues with that choice?

I ordered a set of (8) buttons and bolts from Woodline. By the time I went to HD and messed around, I decided to use what the company is selling and just make my own disks.

This is fun.........


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My next question is that I see different arc patterns.



















*Especially this one..*










so....what's the difference besides the number of knobs?


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Your bottom picture is of the backside of the chuck while the others are of the front. Hence the arc's are reversed. 
As for the thickness of the material you are going to use you SHOULD be OK although all I have ever used is 3/4" for the back. I would think the 1/2 will be ok because the one Hughie posted is thinner than 3/4 and he has had no troubles. 
...Bill...

As a side note: the direction of the arc's is supposed to make a difference. If routed as pictured the chuck will self tighten the jaws when turned on if the jaws are loose. The other direction is supposed to loosen them.

You can also buy the Nova cole jaw buttons at WC.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I used the temporary wood blocks just to see if this thing worked at all.









It works pretty slick. 









I'm waiting for the 8 buttons, bolts and wingnuts that I ordered from Woodline.

Gonna chuck it up and I'll let you know how it works.

Thanks for everyone's input:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

VERY nice job. I think you will get a bunch of use from your new Longworth! :thumbsup:


----------

